# Projects I've been busying myself with....



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 17, 2009)

I've been into a crafty mood lately and making stuff.  Mainly jewelry and decorated altoid tins.   Here is a couple of examples of the stuff i've been working on.  I find it so calming when I'm stressed.


----------



## fadedillusions (Jan 17, 2009)

i'd buy your bracelets in a second!
beautiful


----------



## persephonewillo (Jan 20, 2009)

i love the star bracelet!!  awesome!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks girls! It means a lot to me although I just wanted to say I have not had much luck selling them,lol.  I guess i'm just going through the wrong venues.


----------



## genniboo (Feb 4, 2009)

looks cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you'd like Craftster





 (there's even a separate section for handmade jewelry projects)


----------



## zipperfire (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice bracelets! I don't do beading--except for crochet beads now and then. 

I too feel crafty. I'm knitting again after a long break.


----------



## shootout (Feb 9, 2009)

I LOVE that leopard tin! It's gorgeous!
Have you tried etsy.com?


----------



## zipperfire (Feb 9, 2009)

She should try selling the Leopard Tin on Etsy and mention in on Ravelry. (KNitting site) The knitters fill Altoids tins with notions for knitting (markers, needles, etc) and they would go nuts for those cute tins.


----------



## zipperfire (Feb 11, 2009)

Can you make me a leopard tin? I'll swap you for something?


----------



## nunu (Feb 11, 2009)

everything looks so cute!


----------

